

Show HN: Official Aaron Swartz remembrance site is now CC-licensed, open source - bguthrie
http://www.rememberaaronsw.com/

======
bguthrie
Hi everyone. You can find the link to the code here:
<https://github.com/rememberaaronsw/rememberaaronsw>. You can read more about
our reasoning here: <http://www.rememberaaronsw.com/about/>.

We wanted something that would be open-source, easy to hack on, leveraged the
technologies Aaron worked on, and Creative Commons-licensed. If you'd like to
submit a memory of Aaron or a general improvement to the site, please do so
via pull request. In particular, if anyone can think of a clever way to make
it easier to contribute to, perhaps via pull requests generated in Javascript
using Github's CORS support or something similar, we'd love your support.

I apologize that it doesn't use web.py; I'm just not a Python hacker, and we
wanted to get something out there quickly. If you'd like to help pull it in
somehow, that'd be great.

